# Very confused



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Today it was 90 degrees in MA. that is hot for July/August and it is only April. 

Is summer aleady here? Because if it is i think i missed something because one of my does is due in May and hasnt kidded :scratch: 
I think my mind was a little cooked today in this heat. :shades:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:ROFL: no may isnt here yet! 



90 is REALLY hot, i feel sorry for you guys baking in that weather


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling ....it is our brain melt downs .....from over heating...LOL :ROFL: :hug:



> 90 is REALLY hot, i feel sorry for you guys baking in that weather


 thank Katrina.... yep .....it really does get miserable.....with the high temps...here in northern CA


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's summer here! Blackberries are even growing! :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I know- it was a roaster! The poor goaties were NOT ready for that.
I was so tempted to break out the clippers but noticed this week temps are going down to 30s at night again :angry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful here! Spent my day with my mom, had her out on the quad riding the back roads and finding/picking Morel mushrooms...and she got to spend time with bouncy kids!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoa, that is HOT! It hasn't been nearly as hot here but very good weather. . .70's - last week we got 80. Felt so good, but then it gets cold again!!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmmm 90 you say? That sounds like a nice cool spring afternoon to me  we hit like 95 last week. We should see our first 100+ day in a couple of weeks then its 105-113 for the rest of the summer. Cant wait to get to Pa.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HUMMMMM. Well this is what I woke to this morning 
















It is only about 6 inches, but last weekend we had almost 3 feet of snow. :stars: :snowbounce: I am so loving it because this is about all we have gotten in two years so it will really help the pastures and the cost of the hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

happy for you Lori.....so glad we dont have that 

Well Jason be prepared for "cool" summers then. you will be in teh moutains which tend to be even cooler.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, it's hot here too, I have a pg doe, I apologized to her yesterday, I really didn't expect it to be this hot this early. But, we have a reprieve coming.

Lori, Hubby was commenting on the snow you were getting, but I told him you needed it because of a drought. He said "let me guess, you have a friend on the goat spot". LOL


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

OOOOHHH cant wait for cool summer and I even WANT a cold winter. :greengrin: our coldest day this winter was 28-32 for like 15 min then right up into the 40s-50s


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di said:


> Yep, it's hot here too, I have a pg doe, I apologized to her yesterday, I really didn't expect it to be this hot this early. But, we have a reprieve coming.
> 
> Lori, Hubby was commenting on the snow you were getting, but I told him you needed it because of a drought. He said "let me guess, you have a friend on the goat spot". LOL


 Did you say NO, I have LOT of them :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Gosh.. my car says 95F!!!!

I had to kinda "half clip" some of my girls and I've been hosing them down... which they don't like. But it makes them cooler.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

yeah- my weatherbug says 93

I cant wait to clip my goats- its so tempting- but right now they are broken thanks to one of my goats that kicked them right out of my hands :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we have 54 degree's right now ....64 degree's.. is suppose to be our high for today..... a few days prior ...was like 95 degree's.... :scratch: ...so don't trim your goaties to soon... :help: ....the weather is so screwy this year.......not good on the goats.....I am praying ..that no one gets sick.. from all the daffy changes...... :worried: ray:


----------

